# Rubber roof repair.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello.
A friend has an old AVION 34ft. trailer here in France. And they need to treat, renew or cover the old rubber roof as it's 'crazing'.

Anyone know where or what can be used from the UK or Europe? A 5gal. tin from the states is ott.

Ray.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Ray,

No idea if its any good for an RV roof, but saw an advert for this somewhere the other day, http://www.rubberfix.co.uk/ whilst looking for the URL I found this, http://www.rubberepdm.co.uk/liquid.php again not sure about the suitably for usage on an RV. Both may need a little homework.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ray google acrypol

Dave p
EDIT
try this
EternaBond Europe
19 rue de la Chancellerie
60300 Senlis France
P:0033-(0) 344-62-17-02
F:0033-(0) 344-32-19-77
E:[email protected]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve.
Will pass this onto our friends with the RV.

Thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave.
Lots there to get their teeth into.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ray google acrypol
> 
> Dave p
> EDIT
> ...


Gosh, thanks again Dave. Just seen the edit.

Have passed on all info and as it happens they are popping back to Leeds next week and a supplier of 'acrypol' is almost on their doorstep.

This is just one problem these friends have at the moment. Hope it's now solved.

Ray.


----------

